# Freebsd 12 RELEASE EFI for armv7



## Bormental (Mar 21, 2019)

Hi. I use EFI for armv7 (OrangePI pc plus). Make *.img, while downloading get this picture.




what's missing?


----------



## Criosphinx (Mar 22, 2019)

The H3 boards don't have framebuffer support: https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm/Allwinner

I'm using the GENERICSD with an Orange Pi One that does the same. You should be able to login via ssh with freebsd as user/password or connect to the serial console with an USB to TTL adapter.


----------



## Bormental (Mar 22, 2019)

Criosphinx said:


> The H3 boards don't have framebuffer support: https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm/Allwinner
> 
> I'm using the GENERICSD with an Orange Pi One that does the same. You should be able to login via ssh with freebsd as user/password or connect to the serial console with an USB to TTL adapter.



h5 is not in the table at all, but it works there....
how relevant is this data?


----------



## Criosphinx (Mar 22, 2019)

The table hasn't been updated recently but above it you can see that the Nano Pi K1 Plus boots.

Ask about H5 support at the mailing list for arm https://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-arm


----------



## Bormental (Mar 22, 2019)

Criosphinx said:


> The table hasn't been updated recently but above it you can see that the Nano Pi K1 Plus boots.
> 
> Ask about H5 support at the mailing list for arm https://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-arm



On h5 I did.working. thought h3 got mali to something like the a20 and there is even a framebuffer all bad...


----------



## Bormental (Mar 22, 2019)

Criosphinx said:


> The table hasn't been updated recently but above it you can see that the Nano Pi K1 Plus boots.
> 
> Ask about H5 support at the mailing list for arm https://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-arm


Strange about the scfb is written that only need vt. VT in GENERIC is. Should work .. where did I go wrong?


----------

